# Pops & Bangs



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes another P&B related thread I know.

I've got the P&B map on my Litchfield Stage 4.25 car but I can't for the life of me get any P&B out of it. Litchfield said to put it on the 95 map, get the exhaust hot and then accelerate hard to 4-5k rpm then lift off. I've tried doing this but I can't get a single P&B out of the exhaust.

What's the best way to get the exhaust hot enough for the P&B? I've tried driving it hard for a short while and driving it in a lower gear at higher revs but I've not heard anything yet. The 95 map is quieter too than my normal 99 map which has a few burbles when lifting off around 3k.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

95 map car needs to be hot.. Then as you lift off manipulate the throttle by tapping it..


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

How hot is hot though, how do you get the exhaust hot? I've been on the motorway and dropped it down to 4th for a minute keeping the revs high and tried after a brisk drive but not had anything P&B.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is this really a project?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

No, I'm a dumbass who hasn't put it in the correct section.

Could a mod please move this to General and delete the last 2 posts to hide my inability to create a thread in the correct section :chairshot


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Works best in 2nd gear, go around 20mph and accelerate to 40-50mph then lift off and tap (5-10%) the throttle and it's sound like your driving through middle of a thunderstorm.

In terms of temps mine goes mental at normal temps I don't need to get it really hot. 

Very rarely use it though anyway unless I'm picking a mate up late and night and want to make all his neighbors hate him


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I Always use Pots and pans to make a rumble


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Viper® said:


> I Always use Pots and pans to make a rumble


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Is this really a project?


:chuckle: who needs Pop and Bang?, are we back at school.opcorn:


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive got it and never used it yet.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Works best in 2nd gear, go around 20mph and accelerate to 40-50mph then lift off and tap (5-10%) the throttle and it's sound like your driving through middle of a thunderstorm.
> 
> In terms of temps mine goes mental at normal temps I don't need to get it really hot.
> 
> Very rarely use it though anyway unless I'm picking a mate up late and night and want to make all his neighbours hate him


Thanks, will try this next time I'm out.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

TomS said:


> Yes another P&B related thread I know.
> 
> I've got the P&B map on my Litchfield Stage 4.25 car but I can't for the life of me get any P&B out of it. Litchfield said to put it on the 95 map, get the exhaust hot and then accelerate hard to 4-5k rpm then lift off. I've tried doing this but I can't get a single P&B out of the exhaust.
> 
> What's the best way to get the exhaust hot enough for the P&B? I've tried driving it hard for a short while and driving it in a lower gear at higher revs but I've not heard anything yet. The 95 map is quieter too than my normal 99 map which has a few burbles when lifting off around 3k.


Hi, did you have a run on the Dyno at Litchfields after your stage 4:25, I had mine upgraded just before Xmas but didn't have time to see what it made on the Dyno.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't, the car has been this stage for a year now so it was just an EcuTek update, not sure if the map was tweaked on-road or dyno though.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

TomS said:


> I didn't, the car has been this stage for a year now so it was just an EcuTek update, not sure if the map was tweaked on-road or dyno though.


Ok, cheers..


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

TomS said:


> Yes another P&B related thread I know.
> 
> I've got the P&B map on my Litchfield Stage 4.25 car but I can't for the life of me get any P&B out of it. Litchfield said to put it on the 95 map, get the exhaust hot and then accelerate hard to 4-5k rpm then lift off. I've tried doing this but I can't get a single P&B out of the exhaust.
> 
> What's the best way to get the exhaust hot enough for the P&B? I've tried driving it hard for a short while and driving it in a lower gear at higher revs but I've not heard anything yet. The 95 map is quieter too than my normal 99 map which has a few burbles when lifting off around 3k.


i got the same issue...


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I had the pop and bangs thing when my car was at stage 4.25. But not any more since I have gone to stage 4.5


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

I've got a stage 4.25 and also had the pops and bangs map done when having the downpipes fitted. Initially, I could get zero pops and bangs when on the 95 map, despite trying everything. I also had a glitch, whereby if I changed between maps when the car was on the move, I would get a transmission fault warning and, on one occasion, the car went into limp mode. 

Anyway, the car had to go back to Litchfields due to the ancillary belt failing, so whilst there I explained the fault to Iain. The car was mapped again and since then I've got pops and bangs galore, in most gears and not only when the exhausts are red hot. 

Not that I use pops and bangs often, you understand...

I'm not suggesting that your map is wrong, but in my case once the car had been on the laptop again, I got the pops and bangs.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

What is the verdict on this p&b map now guys???

I absolutely loved it on both my GTR's but never used it after they was a concern raised that severe damaged can be caused to the engines and turbos??? 

If I remember correctly, I recently remember a comment on B35 from Tobin Sinclair (Ecutek) suggesting that this map will damage the car!?!

Why would you want to make some noise that will kill your car?

Then on the other hand, I see videos of Buzby (Max Payne) on B35 regularly of him popping and banging away like there is no tomorrow - and his car is still alive!!! 

Max's car sounds absolutely EPIC!!! Im sure there is more to the sound of his car than just a p&b map!!! I have never heard another car like it!!!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> What is the verdict on this p&b map now guys???
> 
> I absolutely loved it on both my GTR's but never used it after they was a concern raised that severe damaged can be caused to the engines and turbos???
> 
> ...


+1

Also, I have ecuTek stage 1 with multi 95, 97,99, 100 maps.
So does the 95 map as standard have 'pops & bangs'?
Or do you have to have the CATS removed to take advantage of it?


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

Running stage 4.25 with pops n bangs, map 99 and lift off throttle around 3700/3800 revs and tap throttle.....


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Ive got it on mine. Stage 4 with downpipes.
I tried it once for about 20 seconds not much happened but I dont think my exhaust was very hot or I did not accerlate and let off quick enough.

I will try it again I always forget I have it as I never touch map 95 always leave it in 99. I've seen a few videos some show lots of pops and a few little flames and some show one big flame as they lift off with a backfire. Is there different varieties or does it depend on how you drive it?

Wanna give it ago when I'm next in it


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have P&B on my 100 map!

Accelerate hard then take foot off the throttle and then dab the throttle gently! It works best on a car with downpipes.


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> I have P&B on my 100 map!
> 
> Accelerate hard then take foot off the throttle and then dab the throttle gently! It works best on a car with downpipes.


Did you ask for it on map 100?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

On my usual 99/100 map if I accelerate, let off and then touch the throttle I get a little burble but nothing like the videos floating around, it's more of a gentle burble than pops. My 95 map doesn't even do that though!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I only get the flames on mine after a hard run through two gears. For example, I'm in 2nd, low revs. Floor it, through second, into third, then into 4th I come off the pedal and then lightly tap it. I then get a flame. The higher the RPM the more pronounced the "bang".

Silenced exhausts do it more subtly as well. Mine has silenced back boxes and Y pipe.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> I only get the flames on mine after a hard run through two gears. For example, I'm in 2nd, low revs. Floor it, through second, into third, then into 4th I come off the pedal and then lightly tap it. I then get a flame. The higher the RPM the more pronounced the "bang".
> 
> Silenced exhausts do it more subtly as well. Mine has silenced back boxes and Y pipe.


I get nothing like that and I'm running a GTC Titan and down pipes.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I took a video to give an idea, nothing impressive, nothing loud as car had only been left on idle for 3-4 mins and then this road is around 400 yards from my house so cold exhaust.

But even with a cold exhaust this is what it sort of does, bear in mind it's an iphone microphone picking up the sound from inside the car, its actually much much louder especially when warm. I had a passenger in the back leaning across with the phone as it's highly illegal to drive and use a phone as we all are well aware.

http://youtu.be/kvNQ-K-X9LE


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Like the sound of that!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't see it damaging the car anything like as much as boost off the line or rolling boost which are Ecutek sanctioned developed and promoted products.


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

you spent tons of money to make your car do a back fire?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it's stupid too and a waste of fuel but if that's what people want!


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I can't see it damaging the car anything like as much as boost off the line or rolling boost which are Ecutek sanctioned developed and promoted products.


Hi Adam
So you wouldn't recommend BOTL and rolling boost?

Rich


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

I am doing some research about this, is the Pop and Bang system the same as the Anti lag system rally cars use? according to the articles I read, it is used to minimize/eliminate turbo lag when the driver releases the throttle even for a bit


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

RichF-R35 said:


> Hi Adam
> So you wouldn't recommend BOTL and rolling boost?
> 
> Rich


They aren't as safe as normal use, that's why there are limits on how long they are active until they are engaged but I've never read of a failure directly attributed to them. You can be precious about everything, some people refuse to ever launch despite launch being fully covered by warranty.

I have no problem doing any of the above because they are fun and produce worthwhile results. Pops and bangs I think are pointless, but each to their own. They are out of place on a modern day car and more attributed to really cars running anti lag.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

desmodromic said:


> I am doing some research about this, is the Pop and Bang system the same as the Anti lag system rally cars use? according to the articles I read, it is used to minimize/eliminate turbo lag when the driver releases the throttle even for a bit


No, nothing like it..... Antilag builds boost pressure, the pops and bangs simple overfuels and retards timing shoving the unburnt fuel down the exhaust where it is ignited resulting in a pop and bang.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> No, nothing like it..... Antilag builds boost pressure, the pops and bangs simple overfuels and retards timing shoving the unburnt fuel down the exhaust where it is ignited resulting in a pop and bang.


Thats is anti lag. ALS retards ignition over 30o and keeps the thottle butterfly open while firing in fuel, the fuel arrives in the exhaust mainly unburnt due to the ignition retard, when the spark does arrive there is very little compression on the stroke due to timing retard (exhaust valve starting to open) and the explosion happens manly in the exhaust.

ALS can be set up to produce little or no positive boost or in extreme cases upto 1.5bar positive boost.

pops and bangs is a VERY mild ALS


----------

